# mkv DTS sur iPad Air | Quelle app?



## Babyfasty (6 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me tourne vers les utilisateurs de l'iPad Air qui regardent des MKV en DTS, est ce qu'il y a une app qui décode tout ça?
La majorité des apps sont limitées par la non prise en charge du DTS.
Gratuit ou payant peu importe.

Merci


----------



## Larme (6 Novembre 2013)

VLC apparemment pourrait le gérer.


----------



## cillab (7 Novembre 2013)

bonjour 
moi je les passes avec VLC  ou 8player


----------



## rgi (7 Novembre 2013)

@ cillab 

le AC3 et DTS passe sans soucis ? le tout en 1080p ? en fichier de taille genre 20/30 gigas ça passe aussi sans saccade ?

Parce que chez moi y a rien qui va bien sur un fichier de 20 gigas par exemple et le son aucuns ne me prend le DTS /AC3.

Le mieux que j'ai eu pour l'instant c'est moli-player  comme lecteur.


----------



## cillab (7 Novembre 2013)

AH!!!!! connait pas je vais voir mon copain google


----------



## cillab (8 Novembre 2013)

cillab a dit:


> AH!!!!! connait pas je vais voir mon copain google



 je l'ais essayer bien il me faudrat approfondir la béte mais bien


----------



## KINK1IN (10 Novembre 2013)

Ciné x player, prend en charge le mkv et l'audio dolby mobile, DTS.
Trés bonne appli pour les derniers idevices lecture sans lags, pour les plus vieux c'est pas regardable, trop de saut de lecture.


----------



## Babyfasty (10 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour et merci pour votre aide, je vais résumer :


VLC Gratuit 	https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/vlc-for-ios/id650377962?mt=8
Moli-Player HD Gratuit mais achat in-app pour DTS	https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/moli-player-hd-lecteur-musique/id598886783?mt=8
CineXplayer HD 3,59 mais achat in-app pour DTS 	https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/cinexplayer-hd-best-way-to/id384098375?mt=8
8player 4,49 	 https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/8player/id375860275?mt=8

Attention, je nai pas personnellement essayé ces applications (je nai toujours pas diPad en fait jattends le mini rétina) et je ne suis pas responsable de vos dépenses. Si des membres souhaitent faire leurs retours dexpériences sur ces propositions dapp, nous sommes preneurs.

Merci


----------



## cillab (11 Novembre 2013)

moliplayer trés bien je lais installer nikel 
j'ais aussi VLC  PAS DE PROBLÉME  pour les MKV  dts
et pour finir  FREEBOX  compagnon
le tout sur IPAD AIR


----------



## Babyfasty (3 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant reçu mon iPad résina mini voici mon retour:
VLC fait le boulot, après faut vraiment pas demander plus de fonctionnalités


----------



## blazouf (6 Décembre 2013)

Nplayer est une des app les plus fonctionnel sur les mkv. Le ac3 est pris en charge. Le DTS bientôt selon les développeurs (problèmes de licences)


----------



## cillab (6 Décembre 2013)

bonsoir j'ais aussi 8PLAYER tres bonne aplication aux niveaux MKV
pour le son j'ais pris des enceintes Bluetooth  Veho 360 M4  3049
nikel sur le portable et l'ipad  si tu ne veut pas passer en AIRPLAY


----------



## Cédric74 (6 Décembre 2013)

cillab a dit:


> bonsoir j'ais aussi 8PLAYER tres bonne aplication aux niveaux MKV
> pour le son j'ais pris des enceintes Bluetooth  Veho 360 M4  3049
> nikel sur le portable et l'ipad  si tu ne veut pas passer en AIRPLAY



Je viens de tester 8Player Lite sur 2-3 vidéos où Gplayer ne passait pas le son, et effectivement pas de problème avec 8Player. 
Quelle est la différence entre 8Player Lite et la version payante (à part le prix:rateau ?


----------



## cillab (7 Décembre 2013)

bonjour
a part le prix je ne saurais te répondre par contre je viens de mettre CINEXPLAYER
sur un MKV ou je n'avais pas le son ces enfoirés me demandent en plus de PAYER 
089 SUR ITUNE  je l'ais fais j'ais le son  mais je vais virer cette appliction de voleurs


----------



## Cédric74 (7 Décembre 2013)

Je viens d'avoir la réponse : la version lite ne permet de lire qu'un (petit) nombre de fichiers, après il faut payer. Donc, je vais devoir passer à la caisse. En même temps, de pouvoir tester, ça permet de se faire une idée du bon fonctionnement de l'app. Mais une dizaine de fichiers aurait été préférable.


----------



## cillab (7 Décembre 2013)

bonjour
je suis d'accord avec toi,mais c'est une question de principe
je paye 12 par mois pour BINNEWS  au moin je sais  la tu paye 3  et tu n'a pas de son  il te renvoient, sur ITUNES pour payer 089  
C'EST UNE ARNAQUE


----------



## Cédric74 (7 Décembre 2013)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> je suis d'accord avec toi,mais c'est une question de principe
> je paye 12 par mois pour BINNEWS  au moin je sais  la tu paye 3  et tu n'a pas de son  il te renvoient, sur ITUNES pour payer 089
> C'EST UNE ARNAQUE


Je suis d'accord, je parlais juste de 8player et de pouvoir tester leur app, pas de cinéplayer qui te fait payer pour avoir le son.


----------



## cillab (7 Décembre 2013)

bonjour
8player  sur mon ipad air pas de problémes
non mais pour le reste évite  lol


----------



## Rivex (25 Août 2014)

XBMC (qui va bientôt devenir Kodi) pour iOs (version 13.2 Gotham)  lit tout ce que existe actualement comme video. En plus on a une interface reusie ainsi que une multitude des add-ons. Aller lire les 3 pages de totut ce que XBMC sait faire. Comme XBMC est très "hors normes", on trouve pas l'appli sur AppleStore, d'ou la necesité d'avoir un appareil jailbrak. Compatible Nas, je l'utilise avec mon Ipad et disque dur branche à Freebox.


----------

